# Tangerine Tiger x CBS cross this is what it looks like.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Some of my hybrids are growing up very fast, and I am getting some unique looking offspring coming out of this group.

Here is a pic of 3 of them, one in particular shows white and black stripes on an orange body  These hybrids breed like crazy too...I have new babies already, and all of them are Orange like the TTs but with stripes and/or spots. Hybrids rock!!!


----------

